# Any Christian F.A's ?



## collared Princess (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't want this thread to start a heated discussion about why being a Christian is bad or visa versa I simply want to know if there are any Christian men who love fat women out there


----------



## katherine22 (Apr 30, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> I don't want this thread to start a heated discussion about why being a Christian is bad or visa versa I simply want to know if there are any Christian men who love fat women out there



From a Christian view, wouldn't being fat be considered the sin of gluttony?


----------



## collared Princess (Apr 30, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> From a Christian view, wouldn't being fat be considered the sin of gluttony?



This is not what I asked..Im not looking for complications about this or that,gluttony or the 10 commandments ,Im simply asking is there any Christian men here that are F.A's..feel free to leave me a private message if you would rather not say in open forum


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 30, 2009)

im one but i should go to church more often.


----------



## Teleute (Apr 30, 2009)

And FA-ness might be considered the sin of lust  

I know many christians who are quite devout in their beliefs, but do not adhere stringently to the concept of the seven deadly sins. I certainly don't think being christian excludes one from being an FA (hey, the pharisees accused Jesus of being a glutton in Matthew, didn't they?) Many of the christians I know are stronger believers in accepting others and trying to provide a positive example, rather than ostracizing those who don't follow the same ways. Then again, I have also known many of those type of people, I just try to avoid them at all costs 

Disclaimer: this message written by an atheist - I apologize if I got stuff wrong!


----------



## imfree (Apr 30, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> This is not what I asked..Im not looking for complications about this or that,gluttony or the 10 commandments ,Im simply asking is there any Christian men here that are F.A's..feel free to leave me a private message if you would rather not say in open forum



Hi, I'm Edgar and I'm an FA. I'm a Christian. I am not
going to any 12 step program for my FA-ism, either.

My own personal opinion follows:

Gluttony is not in the 10 Commandments.

Man and religion granted gluttony sin status.

Any thing in a person's life that takes a higher
priority than God in a person's life is an idol.
God forbids idol worship.

A person can have discipline to avoid excessive
thought about food.

A person can eat enough at meals to have no
need to think about food between meals.

Obesity and gluttony are not mutually inclusive.

"Let me see", to me, means let me touch, too.
I find fat women very appealing to my eye, but
far more appealing to the touch.

These are only my opinions and I will be blessed
or dealt with as the Lord God sees fit. Bless God
and may He have mercy on all of us.:bow:


----------



## danthefatlovingman (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi, I'm Dan from upstate NY and I am a Christian FA


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 30, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> From a Christian view, wouldn't being fat be considered the sin of gluttony?


 REALLY sorry to have to bring this up again but you are correct. http://bible.cc/philippians/3-19.htm The Old Testament advises getting fat when food is plentiful, but as the New Testament 'opens things up' in terms of outreach... one is commanded to 'share' and be slim the better to scurry around and be of service to others. This is why I posted the YouTube of Totie Fields doing the first-ever public size-acceptance routine on the Ed Sullivan Show in '63 which was SUCH a shock to Xtian America, tame though it may seem now.
Thanks to Totie I'm a fallen-away Episcopalian, now a Wiccan who hugs trees:blush: and worships:bow: goddessy elbowdimples. Let the hairsplitting about the Epistlewriter's 'true intent' begin, for the 17th go-round. That said, the cushiony embrace of the Collared Princess might well make an old pagan find Jesus.


----------



## collared Princess (Apr 30, 2009)

Ned Sonntag said:


> REALLY sorry to have to bring this up again but you are correct. http://bible.cc/philippians/3-19.htm The Old Testament advises getting fat when food is plentiful, but as the New Testament 'opens things up' in terms of outreach... one is commanded to 'share' and be slim the better to scurry around and be of service to others. I'm a fallen-away Episcopalian, now a Wiccan who hugs trees:blush: and worships:bow: goddessy elbowdimples. Let the hairsplitting about the Epistlewriter's 'true intent' begin, for the 17th go-round. That said, the cushiony embrace of the Collared Princess might well make an old pagan find Jesus.



Ned you are so cute!!!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 30, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> Ned you are so cute!!!


Not as cute as you, sugar doodle!!!!!!!!!:wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 30, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> im one but i should go to church more often.



+1, but if I hear any anti gay crap, I'd rather stay at home, pray, read the text, and meditate.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 30, 2009)

I attend an Episcopalian church - nicer -plus, there's coffee hour and snacks after Mass. :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 30, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> I attend an Episcopalian church - nicer -plus, there's coffee hour and snacks after Mass. :eat2: :eat1:




I said it once, and I'll say it again!

"What if heaven was a place where you could do all the things you couldn't do on earth? You'd see Mormons drinking, Catholics using contraception, and a bunch of Episcopalians sitting in a corner doing nothing." :bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 30, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> I said it once, and I'll say it again!
> 
> "What if heaven was a place where you could do all the things you couldn't do on earth? You'd see Mormons drinking, Catholics using contraception, and a bunch of Episcopalians sitting in a corner doing nothing." :bow:



LOL good one Jon


----------



## collared Princess (Apr 30, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> I attend an Episcopalian church - nicer -plus, there's coffee hour and snacks after Mass. :eat2: :eat1:



nice church Tony..no wonder you go..snacks? maybe Ned will convert to your church....lol..something tell's me Ned will see the light when he sees a big girl sitting at the snack table eating cookie after cookie,maybe even slipping a few in her purse for later..wait I think I have been that girl a few times...lol


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Apr 30, 2009)

I am an unapologetically casual Christian and an FA. Yes, we are here.

The seven deadly sins is a Roman Catholic concept. I am Protestant; the concept does not apply to me.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 30, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> From a Christian view, wouldn't being fat be considered the sin of gluttony?



No, actually not.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 30, 2009)

Tooz said:


> No, actually not.


actually it depends on who is preaching the good book.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 30, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> actually it depends on who is preaching the good book.



Catholics don't count (imo). Also, the crazy fitness-churches don't either.


----------



## Suze (Apr 30, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Catholics don't count (imo). Also, the crazy fitness-churches don't either.


fitness-churches?!

eh, you learn something new everyday.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes, there are.


----------



## Observer (Apr 30, 2009)

And AM knows that I am among them.

I've repeated this at least three times on these boards but I'll do it once more.

Firstly, every fat person is a glutton and not all gluttons are fat.

Secondly, as others have noted, accusing others of gluttony is judgementalism of the type the Pharisees used on Jesus, and were criticized by Him for; the concept of the "seven deadly sins" was dreamed up by ascetic Catholic Monks in the Middle Ages - it doesn't come from the Bible.

Finally, the biblical list of "seven things God hates" is found in Proverb 6:16-19 -and deals principally with how people treat other people. There is no such thing as a class of sin that God rates as more "deadly" than others,.​
This thread began as a simple inquiry as to the presence of Christians in our community - and I'm sorry some non-believers find it needful to turn such inquiries into a discussion of old (and erroneous) canards. I am equally sorry that some professing Christians have done things to give such canards any credibility.

But yes, CP, there are Christian FAs

The proof that God cares about our heart more than our heft is found both in the species of his creation and in the fact that His mercy and blessings are found extending to people of every size, along with the presence of His holy spirit.


----------



## GutsGirl (Apr 30, 2009)

imfree said:


> Hi, I'm Edgar and I'm an FA. I'm a Christian. I am not going to any 12 step program for my FA-ism, either.
> 
> My own personal opinion follows:
> 
> ...



I pretty much agree, though I'd add that there's quite a few Proverbs about laziness and gluttony... then again, it doesn't necessarily follow that a fat person will be lazy and/or gluttonous, or that a thin person is not lazy. 

Plus, laziness is such a complex thing that it's insulting and narrow-minded, IMHO, to narrow it down simply to "laziness = gluttony = fat = BAD". (No one here has done that, I'm just saying that this is the common cultural mindset when it comes to laziness.) A person can have a lazy mind (they don't want to learn, and actively resent intellectual activity) or a lazy heart (they don't care enough to maintain their relationships with others, no matter how much they might need to). You can be lazy at work or at home in a way that has NOTHING to do with food. 

I know I've been guilty of being lazy in many, many areas that do not concern my body, so, yeah, I am but a sinner. 

The New Testament also talks of our bodies as being temples to God. Does it follow that a fat Christian person has a 'temple' that is ill-kept? Not necessarily, if they maintain their health as best they can (and certain things are simply out of a person's control, health-wise). Same with the very thin. 

So, I really don't think that being an FA is incompatible with Christianity. I think that you just have to want the best for your partner, fat or thin, and support them in their choices. But I think it's also a two-way street; if I married a guy who was an FA or who liked plump girls, I'd try, as healthily as I could, to keep a little pudge on me.


----------



## NoWayOut (Apr 30, 2009)

I am Catholic and love fat women.


----------



## Teleute (Apr 30, 2009)

Observer said:


> This thread began as a simple inquiry as to the presence of Christians in our community - and I'm sorry some non-believers find it needful to turn such inquiries into a discussion of old (and erroneous) canards. I am equally sorry that some professing Christians have done things to give such canards any credibility.



I apologize if my contribution to the discussion was offensive; I am an atheist, as stated before, but my intention was to show support for the christian community here and keep the conversation from going in a negative direction. I'm sorry if this came across as presumptuous


----------



## Observer (Apr 30, 2009)

Nope, Teleute, fear not. Your post was not the one that inspired my response.


----------



## Mac5689 (Apr 30, 2009)

i'm a Christian from downstate NY. though i haven't been to church for at least ten years.


----------



## collared Princess (Apr 30, 2009)

I was applying for Bible collage when I was a lot younger and I weighed about 300 pounds at the time..I was very excited to start going to this collage and I had a few people look at me funny ..when I asked friends why they were looking at me funny they said well they feel that you cant be a good Christian if you are overweight..I was very surprised,never went to that collage never blamed Christians for that attitude just individual people..


----------



## Duniwin (Apr 30, 2009)

I am a Catholic and an FA.



Jon Blaze said:


> I said it once, and I'll say it again!
> 
> "What if heaven was a place where you could do all the things you couldn't do on earth? You'd see Mormons drinking, Catholics using contraception, and a bunch of Episcopalians sitting in a corner doing nothing." :bow:



It's too bad I can't rep you for that.


----------



## Keb (May 1, 2009)

It's good to know you guys are out there. There are some people who do it wonderfully well, but I don't think I could do a long-term interfaith relationship, and I've given it a lot of thought. So it's nice to know I might have a chance still.


----------



## NoWayOut (May 1, 2009)

Keb said:


> It's good to know you guys are out there. There are some people who do it wonderfully well, but I don't think I could do a long-term interfaith relationship, and I've given it a lot of thought. So it's nice to know I might have a chance still.



I know for a fact I couldn't. I personally take a hard-line stance on not having sex before marriage because of my faith, and I'm pretty sure that'd be a deal-breaker with most people whose faith was not similar to mine. Religion certainly does relationships no favors, but it's worth it to me.


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 1, 2009)

I'm a vowed member of a neo-monastic community. I do seek to follow the teachings of Jesus, and I'm an FA. I think God loved me extra-special when he made me; hence he made me an FA.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 1, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> I said it once, and I'll say it again!
> "What if heaven was a place where you could do all the things you couldn't do on earth? You'd see Mormons drinking, Catholics using contraception, and a bunch of Episcopalians sitting in a corner doing nothing."


Hah!  Episcopalian here, born n raised. BRING IT ON BABY! It's all good.


----------



## collared Princess (May 1, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> I said it once, and I'll say it again!
> 
> "What if heaven was a place where you could do all the things you couldn't do on earth? You'd see Mormons drinking, Catholics using contraception, and a bunch of Episcopalians sitting in a corner doing nothing." :bow:



Jon..that isn't fair for you to bash religions like that..if you want to bash catholics and other religions start your own thread..Ive said this from the beginning, I didn't start this thread to hear about who doesn't like this or that I just wanted to know if there are F.A's that are Christians out there


----------



## collared Princess (May 1, 2009)

Keb said:


> It's good to know you guys are out there. There are some people who do it wonderfully well, but I don't think I could do a long-term interfaith relationship, and I've given it a lot of thought. So it's nice to know I might have a chance still.


Yes keb it is almost impossible to be with someone who doesn't believe the way you believe..It is almost torcher if you take a firm stance on what you believe and you get involved with someone that thinks religion isn't that important and it happens to be your very core being then it DOES create misery.. trust me


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 1, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> Jon..that isn't fair for you to bash religions like that..if you want to bash catholics and other religions start your own thread..Ive said this from the beginning, I didn't start this thread to hear about who doesn't like this or that I just wanted to know if there are F.A's that are Christians out there



My psych teacher in college mentioned that the first day. Granted, he also mentioned something about baptist (Which I am), and the only reason I didn't put that in as well, is because I forgot what he said.

I've got no problem with Mormons and Catholics if they participate in that kind of thing.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 1, 2009)

Jay West Coast said:


> I'm a vowed member of a neo-monastic community. I do seek to follow the teachings of Jesus, and I'm an FA. I think God loved me extra-special when he made me; hence he made me an FA.



That's very benevolent. I've heard of monasticism, but not the new school.
Impressive. :bow:


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (May 1, 2009)

*raises hand*


----------



## collared Princess (May 1, 2009)

Has anyone ever known someone or has a family member that is Apostolic Pentecostal?


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 1, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> Has anyone ever known someone or has a family member that is Apostolic Pentecostal?



I started out in an apostolic pentacostal church, baptised there and everything though I'm not a guy. I loved it there though the doctrine was too strict for me. I was straddling the fence which didn't mesh well so I had to move on. I've lost touch with everyone there and I don't recall anyone being an out and out FA. There may have been some but they didn't identify with the terminology.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (May 1, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> Hah!  Episcopalian here, born n raised. BRING IT ON BABY! It's all good.


 We don't get wrinkles. We give other people wrinkles.


----------



## pjbbwlvr (May 1, 2009)

I'm Christian and a proud FA! And very simply said I adore all big and very beautiful women!
Princess I live in E. Brunswick, practically down the street from ya, LOL! Take care, Paul 




collared Princess said:


> I don't want this thread to start a heated discussion about why being a Christian is bad or visa versa I simply want to know if there are any Christian men who love fat women out there


----------



## kayrae (May 2, 2009)

that is the cheesiest...



Jay West Coast said:


> God loved me extra-special when he made me; hence he made me an FA.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 2, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Catholics don't count (imo). Also, the crazy fitness-churches don't either.



Really? How come?

I'm Catholic and an FA. And I'm proud of it. I mean, sure, I don't really follow Catholicism that well, because I'm finding contradicting things with the teachings (or maybe with the pastor doing the teaching, I dunno, lol), but I will say that I believe in God's word of loving EVERYONE... including fat women.


----------



## MickeyFFA (May 2, 2009)

Catholic FFA.


----------



## Rowan (May 2, 2009)

Im just curious...are you and the fiancee no longer together or is he cool with you asking a question that seems to be fishing for new interests?


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (May 2, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Catholics don't count (imo). Also, the crazy fitness-churches don't either.



Yeah I missed this too. wtf?


----------



## Paquito (May 2, 2009)

Ekim said:


> Yeah I missed this too. wtf?



I think that with the loss of Hyde Park, everyone's getting a little crazy.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 2, 2009)

I noticed this after seeing the atheist one...

Anyway, I am a Christian!

But in Norway everyone is born into the Lutheran church, 'cause the Government says so. I am officialy a Lutheran, but when I was about 17 I realized I had plenty of churches to choose from. I flirted with Methodism, but I now see myself as a Catholic. But not one of those really die-hard Catholics, more like the Sinatra Catholics (or Gibson's).


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (May 2, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> I noticed this after seeing the atheist one...
> 
> Anyway, I am a Christian!
> 
> But in Norway everyone is born into the Lutheran church, 'cause the Government says so. I am officialy a Lutheran, but when I was about 17 I realized I had plenty of churches to choose from. I flirted with Methodism, but I now see myself as a Catholic. But not one of those really die-hard Catholics, more like the Sinatra Catholics (or Gibson's).



Haha, I wouldn't really pick them as exemplary Catholic role models, but to each their own.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 2, 2009)

Ekim said:


> Haha, I wouldn't really pick them as exemplary Catholic role models, but to each their own.



Well, I too smoke, drink and have commited a few other sins... but, hey, regrets, I've had a few... but then again: too few to mention.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

After contemplating posting here, I am glad I decided to!

I'm an Orthodox Catholic, which is of course not the same as a Roman Catholic. We have no pope, but a group of Patriarchs who represent the various areas throughout the world, all equal. I love it because it is rooted in Old World tradition and it was very welcoming to me. I prefer Greek Orthodox because it is normally the largest part of Orthodoxy in the U.S., but I will one day attend the other ones as well.

Am I the only one on this board? Let's find out


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 2, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> Really? How come?
> 
> I'm Catholic and an FA. And I'm proud of it. I mean, sure, I don't really follow Catholicism that well, because I'm finding contradicting things with the teachings (or maybe with the pastor doing the teaching, I dunno, lol), but I will say that I believe in God's word of loving EVERYONE... including fat women.



Because the statement stemmed from an inquiry about the sin of gluttony in Christianity, the response being that it is a strictly Catholic concept. It's similar to the idea that birth control is sinful only within the Catholic church. Choosing not to observe this concept is only relevant within the Catholic church and not with Christianity as a whole which is why it doesn't count.



katherine22 said:


> From a Christian view, wouldn't being fat be considered the sin of gluttony?


----------



## Mac5689 (May 2, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> Hah!  Episcopalian here, born n raised. BRING IT ON BABY! It's all good.



i was baptized Episcopalian, because of my father. but since my mothers side is Lutheran and i spent much of the time i remember going to church attending a Lutheran church (and since both are a part of the Christian religion) i just say i'm Christian


----------



## Tooz (May 2, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> Really? How come?
> 
> I'm Catholic and an FA. And I'm proud of it. I mean, sure, I don't really follow Catholicism that well, because I'm finding contradicting things with the teachings (or maybe with the pastor doing the teaching, I dunno, lol), but I will say that I believe in God's word of loving EVERYONE... including fat women.





Ekim said:


> Yeah I missed this too. wtf?



Oh, no, it's not anything against Catholicism. It's more that they run with a different set of rules (7 Deadly Sins) and therefore may find obesity to be a sin. Sorry, poorly verbalized! My bad.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Oh, no, it's not anything against Catholicism. It's more that they run with a different set of rules (7 Deadly Sins) and therefore may find obesity to be a sin. Sorry, poorly verbalized! My bad.



MAY find is exactly the case... gluttony would mean in my mind someone buying a whole lot of food and stuffing their face until they could eat no more, every single meal, every day, *and doing nothing good for society or doing evil deeds* as in a wealthy Roman who could afford it.

People overlook the bad caveat and just lop it off to use "gluttony" as anything the see it as, which isn't right... and it is why I have a huge problem with these translations and these constant different interpretations, as if one person or religion has the answer!! So, fret not.. I doubt 99% of the board falls in this category...


----------



## cinnamitch (May 3, 2009)

Southern Baptist here


----------



## imfree (May 3, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> Southern Baptist here




Your sig line is great. Christian singer Steve Green would
say "Going to church doesn't make you a Christian any
more than going to McDonalds makes you a hamburger".
They do both make a person think, though.:bow:


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (May 3, 2009)

I am Christian as well as Roman Catholic, but first and foremost I am a FA.

Which brings to mind an interesting question; if Heaven truly exists, what would it be like for a FA?


----------



## tonynyc (May 3, 2009)

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> I am Christian as well as Roman Catholic, but first and foremost I am a FA.
> 
> Which brings to mind an interesting question; if Heaven truly exists, what would it be like for a FA?



*Sort of a combination of Dims ,BASH & A Convention only better for (FA/FFA/BBW/BHM/SSBBW/SSBHM)*


----------



## Rowan (May 3, 2009)

....still waiting on an answer if phillip is in the picture still or not....:huh:


----------



## pumpkingrower (May 3, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> I think that with the loss of Hyde Park, everyone's getting a little crazy.



Crazy? I'm writing bad Limericks now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mac5689 (May 3, 2009)

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> Which brings to mind an interesting question; if Heaven truly exists, what would it be like for a FA?



great something else for ppl to think about what happen in the after life for certain ppl. LOL.


----------



## Teecher (May 3, 2009)

I happen to love plus sized women. I'm also a Christian. Trust me - God loves everybody.

Teecher


----------



## DeniseW (May 3, 2009)

her question has nothing to do with if she's with Phillipe or not, what does it matter to you?





Rowan said:


> ....still waiting on an answer if phillip is in the picture still or not....:huh:


----------



## Durin (May 4, 2009)

If young FA's were smart they would go to Church.

We can pot-luck like noone else.

:bow:


----------



## fantasyadmirer (May 4, 2009)

I'm one...


----------



## Mathias (May 4, 2009)

I am... My faith doesn't have anything to do with my religion.


----------



## Rowan (May 4, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> her question has nothing to do with if she's with Phillipe or not, what does it matter to you?



I am SOOOOOO not getting into some fight about this. I was simply curious...and it certainly doesnt matter enough to me that im going to have some kind of a tizzy fit over it.

And part of why I asked, is because as far as I know...Christians are supposed to believe in being faithful and monogamous to the person they are sharing their life with. Right?


----------



## sierrak (May 4, 2009)

I'm a Christian FA and proud of it. Thanks for asking. :happy:


----------



## blackghost75 (May 4, 2009)

I'm a Christian F.A. thats in search of a good church thats hard to find.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 4, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I am SOOOOOO not getting into some fight about this. I was simply curious...and it certainly doesnt matter enough to me that im going to have some kind of a tizzy fit over it.
> 
> And part of why I asked, is because as far as I know...Christians are supposed to believe in being faithful and monogamous to the person they are sharing their life with. Right?



So what are you implying? You think the OP is looking for a booty call with apostolic pentacostal FAs?


----------



## AuntHen (May 4, 2009)

I am a christian bbw/ssbbw! The bible does not have 7 deadly sins... Plus when Jesus died he took on all the sins of the world :wubu:
We all have weaknesses we deal with everyday... if eating an extra piece of cake were only the worst of my problems, I'd be pretty happy about that! hahahahaha 

I do however find alot of christian men tend to be very "looks" oriented, which in itself would not be considered very christian don't you think  Inner beauty is so much more.

Anywho... just my 2 cents.


----------



## DeniseW (May 5, 2009)

not trying to get into a fight but it's obvious you were trying to start something because you asked twice. She didn't say she was looking for anything but an answer to a question, why try to make it something it's not? 





Rowan said:


> I am SOOOOOO not getting into some fight about this. I was simply curious...and it certainly doesnt matter enough to me that im going to have some kind of a tizzy fit over it.
> 
> And part of why I asked, is because as far as I know...Christians are supposed to believe in being faithful and monogamous to the person they are sharing their life with. Right?


----------



## pickleman357 (May 5, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of Jesus! Booyeah!

The 2nd greatest commandment is Love thy Neighbour. What's that old saying? Give a man a fish and he eats for a day but teach a man to fish and he eats for the rest of his life. 

There are so many other ways to bless and love on other then just giving people what's in your fridge. 


Spread the love!


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 5, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> I was applying for Bible collage when I was a lot younger and I weighed about 300 pounds at the time..I was very excited to start going to this collage and I had a few people look at me funny ..when I asked friends why they were looking at me funny they said well they feel that you cant be a good Christian if you are overweight..I was very surprised,never went to that collage never blamed Christians for that attitude just individual people..



That is RIDIC! I want to a Christian college and never felt more accepted in my life! 


Anyways, I'm a follower of Christ.


----------



## imfree (May 5, 2009)

fat9276 said:


> I am a christian bbw/ssbbw! The bible does not have 7 deadly sins... Plus when Jesus died he took on all the sins of the world :wubu:
> We all have weaknesses we deal with everyday... if eating an extra piece of cake were only the worst of my problems, I'd be pretty happy about that! hahahahaha
> 
> I do however find alot of christian men tend to be very "looks" oriented, which in itself would not be considered very christian don't you think  Inner beauty is so much more.
> ...



Amen, Sis'! Welcome to Dimensions Forums, it's good
to see you here. Bless and be blessed by great 
interaction with great people.:bow:


----------



## Mack27 (May 5, 2009)

Since when do topics about FA's and size acceptance go in the lounge?


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> So what are you implying? You think the OP is looking for a booty call with apostolic pentacostal FAs?



OH that is priceless !!!!!!!! my belly is still jiggling from laughing at that answer..high 5's


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> After contemplating posting here, I am glad I decided to!
> 
> I'm an Orthodox Catholic, which is of course not the same as a Roman Catholic. We have no pope, but a group of Patriarchs who represent the various areas throughout the world, all equal. I love it because it is rooted in Old World tradition and it was very welcoming to me. I prefer Greek Orthodox because it is normally the largest part of Orthodoxy in the U.S., but I will one day attend the other ones as well.
> 
> Am I the only one on this board? Let's find out



Thank you for explaining your religion..that is very interesting


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> her question has nothing to do with if she's with Phillipe or not, what does it matter to you?



I concur..!!!!

Sounds like she wants dibs on Philippe,Ill have to tell him he has an admirer


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 5, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> That is RIDIC! I want to a Christian college and never felt more accepted in my life!
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm a follower of Christ.



It depends where you go I guess. I got the same schpiel at Christian college.


----------



## Rowan (May 5, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> I concur..!!!!
> 
> Sounds like she wants dibs on Philippe,Ill have to tell him he has an admirer



keep dreamin sister


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 5, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> It depends where you go I guess. I got the same schpiel at Christian college.



Very true.
I went to a Nazarene college. Nazarenes pray, eat, praise, eat, and after church we eat again.


----------



## imfree (May 5, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Very true.
> I went to a Nazarene college. Nazarenes pray, eat, praise, eat, and after church we eat again.



My online, Mutual WG, GF is Nazarene, OMG,
I'm going to Kansas!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 5, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Very true.
> I went to a Nazarene college. Nazarenes pray, eat, praise, eat, and after church we eat again.



LOL I looked at a Nazarene college years ago but I found the curfew and regulations too strict for me at my advanced age. A friend of mine was nearly traumatized at another college by a professor who criticized her for her weight in front of fellow 'mates just before graduation. She was perfectly happy up to that point. All it takes is one I suppose.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 5, 2009)

imfree said:


> My online, Mutual WG, GF is Nazarene, OMG,
> I'm going to Kansas!!!



Nazarenes just don't dance. haha





LillyBBBW said:


> LOL I looked at a Nazarene college years ago but I found the curfew and regulations too strict for me at my advanced age. A friend of mine was nearly traumatized at another college by a professor who criticized her for her weight in front of fellow 'mates just before graduation. She was perfectly happy up to that point. All it takes is one I suppose.



Oh, it's like prison when it comes to dorm life. I was in the middle of Ohio with nothing but Amish country around me and my curfew was 1 AM. Pfft.


----------



## imfree (May 5, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Nazarenes just don't dance. haha
> .........snipped......



That's Ok, I don't dance or do anything else
very well on my feet, perfect!!!


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2009)

imfree said:


> That's Ok, I don't dance or do anything else
> very well on my feet, perfect!!!



a lot of religions don't dance...


----------



## collared Princess (May 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone who posted and had the courage to say what they believe..I'm a Christian,a struggling Christian but I do love GOD and I do fear him for that is the beginning of great wisdom..We all fall short when it comes to trying to live our lives Christ like..I cant believe how many people are so against GOD or don't believe in the existence of him..good to know that there are still people who have HIM tucked deep in their heart...Thank you once again


----------



## Adrian (May 6, 2009)

Count me in, I am a Christian FA and have been that way for as long as I can remember. -Adrian


----------



## imfree (May 6, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> Thank you everyone who posted and had the courage to say what they believe..I'm a Christian,a struggling Christian but I do love GOD and I do fear him for that is the beginning of great wisdom..We all fall short when it comes to trying to live our lives Christ like..I cant believe how many people are so against GOD or don't believe in the existence of him..good to know that there are still people who have HIM tucked deep in their heart...Thank you once again



You're very welcome. We are of like mind.
I pray that God's Grace and Mercy may
abound in your life. I truly fear God too.


----------



## imfree (May 6, 2009)

Adrian said:


> Count me in, I am a Christian FA and have been that way for as long as I can remember. -Adrian



Cool stuff in your profile, dude! Your Rep
is in the mail.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 6, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> I cant believe how many people are so against GOD or don't believe in the existence of him



People having different beliefs or interpretations of what God is doesn't make them necessarily against anything. They just believe differently than you do. Some friendly advice, (yes, I can be friendly every so often) you might want to avoid accusations like that or you could run the risk of turning this thread into Hyde Park material and the train wreck the Atheist one was and get this one locked to.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (May 6, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> People having different beliefs or interpretations of what God is doesn't make them necessarily against anything. They just believe differently than you do. Some friendly advice, (yes, I can be friendly every so often) you might want to avoid accusations like that or you could run the risk of turning this thread into Hyde Park material and the train wreck the Atheist one was and get this one locked to.



I am off to start the "Are there any spiteful F.A.s?" thread. I just can't decide what forum to put it in.


----------



## collared Princess (May 6, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> People having different beliefs or interpretations of what God is doesn't make them necessarily against anything. They just believe differently than you do. Some friendly advice, (yes, I can be friendly every so often) you might want to avoid accusations like that or you could run the risk of turning this thread into Hyde Park material and the train wreck the Atheist one was and get this one locked to.



Yes I totally understand what you are saying..everyone deserves to be able to speak their mind and have there own opinion..freedom of speech is very important and everyones opinion matters..I guess I just see how things have changed so very much from the turn of the century and it just amazes me ..I find the whole process interesting ..100 years ago no one ever ever would dream of being anything other than Christian but people are changing it is amazing ..thanks for the heads up


----------



## Keb (May 7, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> Yes I totally understand what you are saying..everyone deserves to be able to speak their mind and have there own opinion..freedom of speech is very important and everyones opinion matters..I guess I just see how things have changed so very much from the turn of the century and it just amazes me ..I find the whole process interesting ..100 years ago no one ever ever would dream of being anything other than Christian but people are changing it is amazing ..thanks for the heads up



Well, that's not quite true either. There were a good share of athiests even in predominantly Christian nations, and plenty of non-Christians the world over. No one in -certain- areas would openly buck the local Christian culture, but I think that's a pretty sweeping statement. 

But yeah, my rebuttal is veering a little into Hyde-Park Keb, so I guess I better hush up. I'm just glad to see all you Christain FAs, because it gives me hope that I have a chance.


----------



## Adrian (May 11, 2009)

imfree said:


> Cool stuff in your profile, dude! Your Rep
> is in the mail.


Thank you for the compliment. -Adrian


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 4, 2009)

soooo yeah... *bump*


----------



## pickleman357 (Nov 7, 2009)

fat9276 said:


> soooo yeah... *bump*


 
Definatly. Bump er up!


Question for all of you though. Have you ever thanked God for being fat? Because the opposite alternative would be you starving to death. I've thanked him for living in this society where food is plentiful, and the good life that I live in that society to the point where I wear it! 

Anyone else like this, or am I just odd?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 8, 2009)

pickleman357 said:


> Definatly. Bump er up!
> 
> 
> Question for all of you though. Have you ever thanked God for being fat? Because the opposite alternative would be you starving to death. I've thanked him for living in this society where food is plentiful, and the good life that I live in that society to the point where I wear it!
> ...



I've never thanked God for being fat. I'd like to think I would be thankful to Him even if I weren't fat. It's a bit disturbing to consider that there may be people who look at me in church and thank God that they're not fat so I tend not to think in those terms. I do thank Him that I'm no longer in bondage to a desire to be thin though and that I've been blessed with the peace of being able to enjoy and appreciate what I am despite the constant pressure to do otherwise.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 8, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've never thanked God for being fat. I'd like to think I would be thankful to Him even if I weren't fat. It's a bit disturbing to consider that there may be people who look at me in church and thank God that they're not fat so I tend not to think in those terms. I do thank Him that I'm no longer in bondage to a desire to be thin though and that I've been blessed with the peace of being able to enjoy and appreciate what I am despite the constant pressure to do otherwise.



I totally agree with what you just said here. I used to think God must hate me being fat, but now I know better. Although there are people I go to church services with that would disagree whole heartedly. But that's THEIR problem, not mine :happy:


----------



## mel (Nov 9, 2009)

Observer said:


> The proof that God cares about our heart more than our heft is found both in the species of his creation and in the fact that His mercy and blessings are found extending to people of every size, along with the presence of His holy spirit.




nicely said!!!!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 11, 2009)

Glad this thread got re-enlivened! I'm with Keb in that reading about the existence of Christian FAs is encouraging for me, because it can sometimes seem a little hopeless. Thanks OP! :bow:

I try to live my life in the way of Jesus, and am working on my doctorate in Christian Ethics - so it's obviously pretty foundational in my life. And though I'm now a Protestant, I was baptized Orthodox, and I do dig Catholics, and have learned and grown much through relationships with Catholic friends. (Incidentally, I have also learned and grown much through relationships with friends of other faiths or no faith.)


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Nov 22, 2009)

I avoided this thread when it first came out because it seemed to start devolving into a Hyde Park-ish thread. Glad it got bumped. 

I'm not an FA or an FFA, but a Christian BBW who finds it so hard to find a good man who both loves Jesus and thinks I'm beautiful at any size. I hate that lookism is unthinkingly prevalent in the modern church, although I know it's everyone's right to like what they like.

Just happy for you FAs who are willing to speak out. :happy: Off to church now...


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 6, 2010)

*bump*

(I will continue to bump this thread until I'm married)  JK!

 okay...half kidding...


----------



## imfree (Oct 6, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> *bump*
> 
> (I will continue to bump this thread until I'm married)  JK!
> 
> okay...half kidding...



Bump away, Lovely Gal, you should meet a great man
and marry-away in no time. Keep bumping the thread,
however.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Oct 6, 2010)

I had been reading the bible about a year ago, while I
was deathly sick with whatever it was that made me
think I had cancer in my digestive tract, and did see
that gluttony is actually written to be a sin.

Gluttony, however, seems to be an over prioritization
of eating, a fixation on eating, to extreme. Grace, I
believe, allows quite a bit of eating before it becomes
gluttony. In much reading, I've never seen so much
as even one verse that condemns being obese.

I really believe that we should not hurt ourselves by
extreme overeating or eating things that we know 
are bad for us. Peace and love to all.:bow:


----------



## Blockierer (Oct 7, 2010)

I do not believe that god has a preference for a special denomination. And a persons religion is unimportant to me.
But I was raised Christian and of course I love fat women.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 7, 2010)

Man created denominations (and hypocrisy)- not God. 

I know plenty of fatties who are NOT gluttons and plenty of thin people who are. One particular odious individual I knew didn't weight 100 lbs. soaking wet yet ate until she vomited and then ate again...<lather, rinse, repeat>....and incidentally, she hated fat people.

Fat Christian. <spiritual and satisfied--not religious>


----------

